# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  The Matsunosuke Sanke GO: Feel The Experience!! & Miyatake Kujyaku GO

## luki

The Matsunosuke Sanke GO: Feel The Experience!!

Kemanakah pikiran Anda berlabuh ketika disebut nama Toshio Sakai? Anda berhak mendapat gelar KOIKICHI bila menjawab Matsunosuke. Konon, Sakai san menggunakan nama ini sebagai merek dagang untuk membedakannya dengan begitu banyak nama keluarga Sakai di desanya, Mushigame. Selain itu, ini adalah caranya untuk membebaskan diri dari bayangan keluarga. Sebagai anak kedua, tradisi meneruskan bisnis keluarga jatuh pada anak lelaki pertama. Sakai san mahfum dan melempangkan jalan untuk sang putra mahkota, tetapi dia tidak pernah mampu memadamkan keinginannya memiliki peternakan sendiri, sehingga dia hengkang ke Isawa untuk membangun bisnisnya. Sejak itulah dia menggunakan nama Matsunosuke.
Itu cerita tiga puluh tahun lampau. Kini kita mengenalnya sebagai penangkar legendaris. Petualangan di Isawa dimulai dengan memijahkan Koromo dan Gin Rin Showa. Selama beberapa waktu dia fokus kepada dua varietas dan berkontribusi menstabilkan varietas Koromo. Namanya dikenal bukan lantaran prestasi itu, tetapi setelahnya ketika menghasilkan sanke. Bukan sembarang sanke, tetapi sanke pertama yang menembus ukuran 1m. Namanya kemudian lekat dengan julukan The Man behind the 1st 1m Go-sanke           
Cerita panjang ini bermula, ketika Sakai muda punya ambisi menghasilkan bloodline baru untuk varietas Gosanke. Terserah varietas manapun, Kohaku monggo, Sanke Oke, Showa just fine. Bukan sekedar bloodline tetapi harus spesial. Ketika itu dia baru berhasil memproduksi sanke yang menbembus ukuran 80 cm dan meraih dua Grand Champion dari sanke berukuran 86 cm. Orang menyebutnya Matsunosuke Sanke. Inilah era dimana trah Matsunosanke Sanke dimulai.
Sakai san tidak puas, dia ingin sesuatu yang lebih dan dia sudah mendapat bayangan apa yang akan dilakukannya. Mengawinkan Go-sanke dengan Magoi!! Tujuannya untuk mendapatkan darah jumbo pada anakannya. i!! Saat itu belum ada yang bereksperimen menggunakan magoi sebagai indukan. Magoi yang digunakan berukuran 130 cm dan memiliki bentuk tubuh ideal. Pertama kali dia pijahkan sanke, setelah itu showa dan terakhir kohaku. Dia melakukan dengan berbagai cara secara persisten. Walhasil, 21 tahun kemudian orang melihat Matsunosanke Sanke, sang grand champion berukuran di atas 1m. Itulah era baru matsunosuke sanke!!
Kini Anda dapat bereksperimen merasakan sensasi membesarkan sanke yang potensial menembus ukuran 1m. Fei koi Centre menyediakan . Ekor Matsunosuke Sanke untuk kegiatan GO bertajuk The Matsunosuke Sanke: Feel The Experience!! Tetapi untuk mencukupi jumlah ideal GO di kolam yang sama akan digelar juga GO untuk Miyatake Kojaku. Yang mana kojaku ternakan dari miyatake sudah kita tahu sering memenangkan/menyabet nomer dipertandingan koi show. 
 Adapun ketentuan dan tata caranya sebagai berikut:

TATA CARA KEGIATAN

1. Kegiatan GO berlangsung 4 bulan selama periode September  Hingga  Januari 2010
2. Selama kegiatan semua koi digabung dalam kolam berkapasitas 45 ton di Green garden J1 no.12. Contact person untuk kunjungan wilson  083890388111.
3. Koi boleh berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum
4. Partisipan dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi setiap saat tetapi tidak boleh diangkat untuk meminimumkan risiko stress 
5. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang digunakan pada kontes. Tata cara penjurian diumumkan dalam bagian lain pengumuman ini 

PARTISIPAN

Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan partisipasi pada kegiatan ini.

SPESIFIKASI KOI

Koi yang dipertandingkan terdiri atas dua varietas: Sanke dan Kujyaku, dengan spesifikasi berikut: 

Sanke
Keterangan : Tosai
Ukuran : 22 cm
Breeder : Fuji Koi Farm
Indukan : Betina, 80 cm, bloodline matsunosuke
Pejantan, 76 cm
Jumlah : 24 ekor

Kujyaku
Keterangan : Tosai
Ukuran : 23 Cm
Breeder : Miyatake Koi Farm
Indukan : Betina, 78cm, bloodline Kaneko
Pejantan, 66 cm, bloodline Miyatake
Jumlah : 19 ekor

KOLAM
Kolam yang digunakan untuk kegiatan ini memiliki spesifikasi teknis sebagai berikut:
Volume : 45 ton




PAKAN & SUPLEMEN

Taniguchi Koi Food: Max  Grow Up dan Special - Color atau pakan yang sekelas
Zagro Bactery atau yang sekelas

GARANSI

Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi lain yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali bila semua koi sudah terpilih.

AGENDA

05/09/10  12/09/10, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
05/09/10  15/09/10, Open House
15/09/10  30/01/11, Pemilihan Koi
19/09/10  30/12/10, Periode Pembayaran & Pelaksanaan GO 
02/02/11  03/02/10, Periode Penjurian & Pengumuman Pemenang
02/02/11  17/02/11, Pengambilan/Pengiriman Koi

TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI

Pemilihan Koi akan dilakukan dalam dua tahap dan semua dilakukan dengan cara first come first serve,
dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:

1. Pemilihan dilakukan mulai tanggal 15 September 2010 pada pukul 12.00 PM waktu server (  GMT + 7 ) dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih 
2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi.
3. Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
4. Harga koi ditetapkan Rp. 5.000.000 per ekor (untuk anggota KOIs) dan Rp.5.500.000 per ekor (untuk non anggota) 
5. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


OPEN HOUSE:

Calon peserta dipersilakan melihat langsung koi  koi sebelum pemilihan. Selama periode Open House ini, peserta diperkenankan memilih koi dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
1. Masa Open House resmi berlaku sejak foto di tayang kan  tanggal 05 September  dan berakhir  tepat sebelum pemilihan (15/09/10) pada pukul 11.59 AM waktu server ( GMT + 7 )
3. Pemilihan selama masa open house ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
5. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi.
6. Harga koi pada masa open house ditetapkan Rp.6.500.000 per ekor 
7. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

PEMBAYARAN:

1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan tunai atau dapat dicicil.
2. Pembayaran tunai koi ditetapkan dengan harga Rp 4.500.000 (untuk member)                                        Pembayaran tunai koi ditetapkan dengan harga Rp 5.000.000 (untuk non member).Untuk  masa  Open House  harga di tetap kan Fixed Rp. 6.500.000.
3. Pembayaran cicilan ditetapkan dengan cara: (a). Pembayaran Pertama, 50%, dilakukan selambat  lambatnya 7 (tujuh) hari setelah booking; (b). Pembayaran kedua, 25%, dilakukan selambat  lambatnya satu bulan setelah booking; (c). Pembayaran ketiga, 25%, dilakukan selambat  lambatnya satu bulan setelah pembayaran kedua
4. Pembayaran sudah harus lunas sebelum koi dikirim/diambil
5. Apabila hingga 7 (tujuh) hari setelah periode penjurian koi belum lunas, maka Penyelenggara berhak melelang koi tersebut di forum. Kelebihan hasil lelang setelah dikurangi jumlah yang telah dibayar akan dikembalikan ke Partisipan
6. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara menyebut nickname di forum dan kode koi. 
7. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai atau transfer ke rekening:
BCA Cabang Green Garden
A/C No. 253 1328 991
a/n Wilson Subandi

JURI
Hiroshi Miyatake

TATA CARA PENJURIAN

Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi dari masing  masing varietas untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III untuk masing  masing varietas. 

Juri juga memilih 2 ekor koi diluar yang terpilih di atas untuk menjadi kandidat Best Tategoi I & II

Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes

HADIAH
- Untuk juara I,II dan III setiap varietas akan mendapat hadiah berupa trophy.
- Untuk Best tategoi mendapat sertifikat.
- Dan mendapat voucher belanja di Feikoi Centre @ 500.000

FEE

10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

LAIN  LAIN

Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

----------


## luki

*MATSUNOSUKE SANKE :*











*MIYATAKE KUJYAKU :*

----------


## Soegianto

tks om luki

info foto diambil akhir juli dan ikan sejak awal agustus sdh di kolam GO.

----------


## Zone

terima kasih atas kepercayaan om sugi fei untuk menyelenggarakan GO ini di tempat saya, semoga dalam GO ini ikan-ikannya bisa tumbuh maksimal...
segera saya update video kondisi ikan saat ini...

terima kasih 

wilson

----------


## iyos

> terima kasih atas kepercayaan om sugi fei untuk menyelenggarakan GO ini di tempat saya, semoga dalam GO ini ikan-ikannya bisa tumbuh maksimal...
> segera saya update video kondisi ikan saat ini...
> 
> terima kasih 
> 
> wilson


sukses fei koi n om wilson GO nya,,,

----------


## harley

Bravo dan sukses utk acara nya.... 
Kois nya manteb2...

----------


## pemula

sepi amat neh....

----------


## Zone

> sepi amat neh....


masi pada liburan kali om... kan lebaran... silah turahmi lebih penting..  ::

----------


## iyos

> masi pada liburan kali om... kan lebaran... silah turahmi lebih penting..


atm nunggu tar malem om wilson jam 12 lewat 1...???

----------


## iyos

atau nunggu tar malem om wilson,jam 12 lewat 1...???

----------


## luki

> atau nunggu tar malem om wilson,jam 12 lewat 1...???


bukan nanti malem Om Iyos....
besok . tanggal 15 Sept jam 12.00 PM

----------


## abiserpong

TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI

Pemilihan Koi akan dilakukan dalam dua tahap dan semua dilakukan dengan cara first come first serve,
dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:

1. Pemilihan dilakukan *mulai tanggal 15 September 2010 pada pukul 12.00 PM waktu server ( GMT + 7 )* dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi.
3. Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
4. Harga koi ditetapkan *Rp. 5.000.000 per ekor (untuk anggota KOI’s) dan Rp.5.500.000 per ekor (untuk non anggota)*
5. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

Ayo om ...... pilihan pertamanya ......... ( sudah memasuki masa pemilihan tahap kedua nih ). :Thumb:   :Welcome:

----------


## iyos

sanke no.11

----------


## iyos

kpn lg milih 5 besar di GO kois dgn harga tahap 2..??ayo om2 yg laen..??

----------


## Soegianto

tks pak yps pecah in telor.....hihihi ayo teman2 yg lain....
an mr iban no 3 dan 24 dan 37
tks

----------


## aie

sdh ada inceran nih, tp cuma pnya modal awal 50%nya aja euy..haha

----------


## abiserpong

*Yang Sudah Terpilih Pada Pemilihan Tahap Kedua,* Harga koi ditetapkan Rp. 5.000.000 per ekor (untuk anggota KOI’s) dan Rp.5.500.000 per ekor (untuk non anggota).

*Matsunosuke Sanke :*( no. 1 - 24 )
1. Sanke no. 11 , by Iyos.
2. Sanke no. 03 , Mr. Iban.
3. Sanke no. 24 , by Mr Iban.
4. Sanke no.      , by

*Miyatake Kujyaku :*( no. 25 - 43 )
1. Kujyaku no. 37 , by Mr. Iban.
2. Kujyaku no.     , by

----------


## abiserpong

> sdh ada inceran nih, tp cuma pnya *modal awal 50%*nya aja euy..haha


Sudah sangat cukup untuk pembayaran cicilan pertamanya om aie .......... ntar keduluan nyesal euy.........kompor ( mode on ) .....  :Thumb: 

*Cara Pembayaran :*
3. Pembayaran cicilan ditetapkan dengan cara: (a). *Pembayaran Pertama, 50%*, dilakukan selambat – lambatnya 7 (tujuh) hari setelah booking; (b). Pembayaran kedua, 25%, dilakukan selambat – lambatnya satu bulan setelah booking; (c). Pembayaran ketiga, 25%, dilakukan selambat – lambatnya satu bulan setelah pembayaran kedua.

----------


## Zone

> atau nunggu tar malem om wilson,jam 12 lewat 1...???


sorry om iyos, saya baru buka web koi"s lagi... thanks buat uda partisipasi..

thanks om luk sudah remind waktu pemilihan...

----------


## Zone

maaf sekali saya blm sempat post video updatenya... 

saya usahakan ASAP

----------


## aie

> Sudah sangat cukup untuk pembayaran cicilan pertamanya om aie .......... ntar keduluan nyesal euy.........kompor ( mode on ) ..... 
> 
> *Cara Pembayaran :*
> 3. Pembayaran cicilan ditetapkan dengan cara: (a). *Pembayaran Pertama, 50%*, dilakukan selambat – lambatnya 7 (tujuh) hari setelah booking; (b). Pembayaran kedua, 25%, dilakukan selambat – lambatnya satu bulan setelah booking; (c). Pembayaran ketiga, 25%, dilakukan selambat – lambatnya satu bulan setelah pembayaran kedua.


tkut ga dapet rejeki pak abi byr sisa cicilannya ...soalnya masih buruh jg dan blm psti pendapatan,hehehe

----------


## Zone

Taken 4/9/10

----------


## Soegianto

tks om wilson sdh videoin ............

----------


## Zone

bagi para koiser yang berminat lihat langsung silakan kontek yah... 

thanks

----------


## Koi Lovers

dahsyat kolamnya om.....
jaminan growth ikan nih keliatannya.....

----------


## Zone

> dahsyat kolamnya om.....
> jaminan growth ikan nih keliatannya.....


semoga om... sampai saat ini perkembangan ikan sangat baik growthnya.. perkiraan saya sudah ada yg mencapai 35cm...

----------


## Soegianto

kalau tdk ada halangan om wills pertengan oct ini sy mau update mohon ijin banjirin rmh...hehe

----------


## Zone

> kalau tdk ada halangan om wills pertengan oct ini sy mau update mohon ijin banjirin rmh...hehe


siap laksanakan.... 
dituggu...

----------


## Soegianto

> siap laksanakan.... 
> dituggu...


trimmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Soegianto

dalam aturan go acara ini akan hbs di bulan januari ....
ada request bisa gak penjurian di gabung kan di bulan desember berbarengan dengan penjurian go showa sanke miyatake dikarenakan kemungkinan januari jadwalnya padat buat juri datang ke indonesia.

setelah penjurian ikan tetap di keep sampai januari ....
dan kami memberikan opsi tambahan buat peserta yg sdh memilih utk bs ikan nya kalau mau boleh di keep di mud pond tanpa biaya episode feb  -mei 2010
tks

----------


## Koi Lovers

> dalam aturan go acara ini akan hbs di bulan januari ....
> ada request bisa gak penjurian di gabung kan di bulan desember berbarengan dengan penjurian go showa sanke miyatake dikarenakan kemungkinan januari jadwalnya padat buat juri datang ke indonesia.
> 
> setelah penjurian ikan tetap di keep sampai januari ....
> dan kami memberikan opsi tambahan buat peserta yg sdh memilih utk bs ikan nya kalau mau boleh di keep di mud pond tanpa biaya episode feb  -mei 2010
> tks


wah wah wah
fasilitas bintang lima ditambah pelayanan bintang tujuh
edan tenan....uapik poooollll

----------


## Soegianto

> wah wah wah
> fasilitas bintang lima ditambah pelayanan bintang tujuh
> edan tenan....uapik poooollll


Weleh opo sih yyan tenan2

----------


## Koi Lovers

> Weleh opo sih yyan tenan2


apiknya pak sing tenanan

----------


## Soegianto

siap
tks om

----------


## iyos

> dalam aturan go acara ini akan hbs di bulan januari ....
> ada request bisa gak penjurian di gabung kan di bulan desember berbarengan dengan penjurian go showa sanke miyatake dikarenakan kemungkinan januari jadwalnya padat buat juri datang ke indonesia.
> 
> setelah penjurian ikan tetap di keep sampai januari ....
> dan kami memberikan opsi tambahan buat peserta yg sdh memilih utk bs ikan nya kalau mau boleh di keep di mud pond tanpa biaya episode feb  -mei 2010
> tks


sepertinya cuma beda beberapa hari dr desember ke januari...kl sy pribadi manut aja,,,ini malah yg disebut GO plus plus....masa cuma pijit doang yg plus2..??

----------


## Soegianto

ini hanya plus hehehehe kalau pkus plus nanti pd mijah

----------


## achmad

Ikutan ah, kemarin ngga dapat kuyjaku, Kuyjaku No. 36

----------


## luki

*Yang Sudah Terpilih Pada Pemilihan Tahap Kedua,* Harga koi ditetapkan Rp. 5.000.000 per ekor (untuk anggota KOI’s) dan Rp.5.500.000 per ekor (untuk non anggota).

*Matsunosuke Sanke :*( no. 1 - 24 )
1. Sanke no. 11 , by Iyos.
2. Sanke no. 03 , Mr. Iban.
3. Sanke no. 24 , by Mr Iban.
4. 

*Miyatake Kujyaku :*( no. 25 - 43 )
1. Kujyaku no. 37 , by Mr. Iban.
2. Kujyaku no. 36 , by Achmad.
3.

----------


## Soegianto

> Ikutan ah, kemarin ngga dapat kuyjaku, Kuyjaku No. 36


hahaha...............jd kepikiran yah om

----------


## Soegianto

ikan akan dijuri 17 desember 2010

----------


## Soegianto

Penjurian 15 des 2010 ciparay 12pm
Jri miyatake ,taniguci,umeda
Kojaku 02 juara 1
Kojaku 03 juara 2
Kojaku 34 juara 3

Miyatake price 16
Umeda price 13
Taniguchi price 01

Sanke 11 juara 1
Sanke 08 juara 2
Sanke 06 juara 3

----------


## Soegianto

Maaf sy salh tulis nomer...

Penjurian 15 des 2010 ciparay 12pm
Jri miyatake ,taniguci,umeda
Kojaku 26 juara 1
Kojaku 27 juara 2
Kojaku 34 juara 3

Miyatake price 40
Umeda price 37
Taniguchi price 25

Sanke 11 juara 1
Sanke 08 juara 2
Sanke 06 juara 3

----------


## iyos

> Maaf sy salh tulis nomer...
> 
> Penjurian 15 des 2010 ciparay 12pm
> Jri miyatake ,taniguci,umeda
> Kojaku 26 juara 1
> Kojaku 27 juara 2
> Kojaku 34 juara 3
> 
> Miyatake price 40
> ...


thx infonya pk fei,,,

----------


## Zone

selamat om iyos showa nya juara 1...
dari kecil uda finish. sampai terkahir juga meski makin besar ikannya gak pudar finishnya... ikan yang bagus sekali

----------


## Zone

selamat om iyos showa nya juara 1...
dari kecil uda finish. sampai terkahir juga meski makin besar ikannya gak pudar finishnya... ikan yang bagus sekali

----------


## luki



----------


## Soegianto

Ukuran rata2 sanke. 40-45
Terbesar 47 cm

Ukuran rata2 kojaku 45-48
Terbesar juara 1 dan 2 50 cm 
Tks pak wisom kolamnya mantap

----------


## sibarethijau

itu yang tancho kujaku (bener ga tuh namanya) kayanya pot belly ya ??

----------


## Soegianto

> itu yang tancho kujaku (bener ga tuh namanya) kayanya pot belly ya ??


betula namanya dan tdk po belly

----------


## sibarethijau

> betula namanya dan tdk po belly


gak pot belly, brarti gendong telur ?

----------


## Soegianto

> gak pot belly, brarti gendong telur ?


itu hanya bentuk sesaat saja pak nanti push makan normal kembali

----------

